# The Daily Mail



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I hate the Daily Mail.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah GG don't hate it, that's what the DM wants people who don't share their views to do. Keep pointing out that they are the haters and propagandists. That way you may open some eyes to their rotten games.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

My version is less diplomatic.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"It's that man again mummy".


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's an interesting comment from the Daily Mail's Political Correspondent who clearly knows very little about politics at Westminster.

"The SNP has never taken up its seats in the British Parliament as it does not recognise its authority."

Second last paragraph here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5432235/May-warned-ministers-toppled-No10.html


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I hate the Daily Heil and all the people who buy it


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Ah GG don't hate it, that's what the DM wants people who don't share their views to do. Keep pointing out that they are the haters and propagandists. That way you may open some eyes to their rotten games.


Absolutely correct, it's the mouth piece of the hard right, to oppose them we are better knowing what's going on in their dangerous twisted and self interested mindsets.

Terry


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Absolutely correct, it's the mouth piece of the hard right, to oppose them we are better knowing what's going on in their dangerous twisted and self interested mindsets.
> 
> Terry


Yes, we can see, with careful observation of the publication, that they are mostly fixated on which z list celeb is currently shagging some other z lister who might be male, female, or something in between. Which male is displaying the best abbs, which female is flaunting the most side boob, pert posterior, huge bust, poutiest lips etc etc. A very useful insight into the current depth of political thought.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> I hate the Daily Heil and all the people who buy it


I think you should get off that Fence Fats and tell people how you really feel!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> I hate the Daily Heil and all the people who buy it


Everyone will lose sleep over that statement


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

Is it true the reason their circulation has significantly declined is a result of the move away from coal fires?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and chippy's tend to use plain paper these days too!

Graham :grin2:


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

Aye, nothing better than scoffing yir chip supper oot o' a newspaper on the way hame frae the pub. Then leavin' great big dirty \ greasy marks roond the light switch when yi got hame!
These wimmen hae takin' a' the fun oot o' life!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gellyneck said:


> Is it true the reason their circulation has significantly declined is a result of the move away from coal fires?


Have clique officially welcomed you.......if not .........why not?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gellyneck said:


> Aye, nothing better than scoffing yir chip supper oot o' a newspaper on the way hame frae the pub. Then leavin' great big dirty \ greasy marks roond the light switch when yi got hame!
> These wimmen hae takin' a' the fun oot o' life!


Ah! , Och aye the noo, good username, quite apt.


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

A year or two back, yes. Couldn't get signed up (let's not go there!) until the 1p offer thingy came about. Maybe it was the padlock on the wallet that was at fault, right enough!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Gellyneck said:


> A year or two back, yes. Couldn't get signed up (let's not go there!) until the *1p offer *thingy came about. Maybe it was the padlock on the wallet that was at fault, right enough!


Aye, me too. The Jury is still oot on whether I got me moneysworth. :grin2:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm just wondering why, apart from Sun, does the Daily Mail sell more newspapers than any of the others?

Mick


----------



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

Typo I think having read previous paragraph.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

shingi said:


> I'm just wondering why, apart from Sun, does the Daily Mail sell more newspapers than any of the others?
> 
> Mick


I think you know but don't want to admit it. :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

shingi said:


> I'm just wondering why, apart from Sun, does the Daily Mail sell more newspapers than any of the others?
> 
> Mick


Cos it spouts sensationalist clap trap made up stories that people want to hear. It likes to drum up right wing hate which oddly a lot of people seem to like. Even Wiki has banned it as a reliable source so it must be bad.

It's done a good job though of steering the masses towards it and it's super wealthy backers agenda.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Irish have had a humerous angle on the DM for quite some time.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> *Everyone* will lose sleep over that statement


everyone?? amazingly I didn't.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Years ago I used to read the Mail and didn't think it too bad. Then it started to go down the celebrity? path and "look what he/she looks like now compared to 40 years ago". I tried The Independent, The Telegraph and The Times. I've now stopped buying papers because they are not newspapers any more but OpinionPapers. Ok, the front page will report the latest news which they want you to hear but then most of the rest is just their opinions and propaganda. Can anyone recommend an unbiased newspaper please?

Nick.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Try the i Daily

We get it every day. We find it a good succinct read...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice piece on Mosely over the last couple of days. At least they don't beg the readership for money to stay afloat , unlike the Groaniad.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nickoff said:


> Years ago I used to read the Mail and didn't think it too bad. Then it started to go down the celebrity? path and "look what he/she looks like now compared to 40 years ago". I tried The Independent, The Telegraph and The Times. I've now stopped buying papers because they are not newspapers any more but OpinionPapers. Ok, the front page will report the latest news which they want you to hear but then most of the rest is just their opinions and propaganda. Can anyone recommend an unbiased newspaper please?
> 
> Nick.


The i - on line or print version


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe the "Lefty" papers have to beg for money if this is true.

Not my research but posted by a member on OAL the other day.
*
80% of UK media owned by........

"Five billionaires.......all tax dodging Tories.

Richard Desmond: Owner of the Daily Star, Sunday Star, Daily and Sunday Express. The 2016 Sunday Times Rich List reported his net worth at £2.25 billion, making him the 48th richest person in Britain.

Jonathan Harmsworth, 4th Viscount Rothermere: Owner of the Daily Mail, the Mail on Sunday and the Metro. In April 2015, the Sunday Times estimated his net worth at £1 billion.He currently resides in France.

Sir David Rowat Barclay and Sir Frederick Hugh Barclay: Owners of the Telegraph, the Spectator and the Business. The Sunday Times Rich List of 2015 estimated their wealth at £6.5 billion who live on a private island near Saark. .

Rupert Murdoch: Owner of the Sun, Times, Sky, Fox and many others. Estimated wealth of $13 Billion who lives in Australia."*

Not wanting to mention the "B" word of course but it does make you wonder why they are so keen on promoting a hard Brexit and turning the UK into a tax haven. Hmm.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Maybe the "Lefty" papers have to beg for money if this is true.
> 
> Not my research but posted by a member on OAL the other day.
> *
> ...


Cross out Desmond, all of his titles have bought by the Mirror group


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

And don't forget the Guardian, they are also subject to tax avoidance!
And how did these billionaires become so, not opinions, I only deal in facts.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I haven't bought or read the Daily Fail since 1997 when they 'coerced' a crime victim, who I knew, into giving them the 'true' facts and then wrote a complete and utter distortion of the facts.


Wrapping fish and chips in their newsprint is a disgrace - fish and chips are more worthy than being shackled by the paper that prints the Fail.


:werecomingforyou: :werecomingforyou: :werecomingforyou: :werecomingforyou:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> And don't forget the Guardian, they are also subject to tax avoidance!
> And how did these billionaires become so, not opinions, I only deal in facts.


Doesnt matter how they got so rich but what does matter is how powerful they have become in both manipulating the masses and worse our government. Just look at the mess we are in right now then look at the "real" people behind it all and how they have got both the government and the people to do their bidding. That might all sound a bit Lefty but its how it is in the UK. We have the most biased and powerful press in Europe and its just about to get a lot more powerful and richer while the rest of us get poorer.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Nice piece on Mosely over the last couple of days. At least they don't beg the readership for money to stay afloat , unlike the Groaniad.


frankly I'd rather pay a subscription fee to keep the Guardian afloat. I hope the Fail dies a slow painful death that it's currently heading towards


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

What is so sad about certain threads is that people only change their views after personal, usually negative experiences as @KeithChesterfield wrote.

It would be great to see people changing their views and opinions based on observable facts,views of others,moral perceptions,or other people's experiences.

Too often it is only when the truth slaps them in the face that they think twice....................

Someone said "I prefer to learn from the mistakes of others rather than my own"


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> frankly I'd rather pay a subscription fee to keep the Guardian afloat. I hope the Fail dies a slow painful death that it's currently heading towards


Be sure to let us know about your 'donation' not just talk is it?


----------

